# How much coffee do you drink each day? How much do you think is too much?



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

So I have had my machine for a couple of weeks and I'm really enjoying it - maybe a little too much, i think I'm pushing it on the caffeine front!

I know everyone is different, but how much coffee do you drink per day? Doubles or singles with espresso based drinks? What would be your limit?


----------



## Godders (Dec 29, 2012)

Typically; flat white in the morning, 2-3 brews throughout the day at work, one or two cortados in the evening.

Varies at the weekend depending on what I'm doing.


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

Went to Colonna and Small's on Sunday morning, had an espresso, a filter and a cappuccino in fairly quick succession, that seemed too much! Usually 2 cappuccino in morning and a couple of coffees of some sort in the evening.

Paul


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

Godders said:


> Typically; flat white in the morning, 2-3 brews throughout the day at work, one or two cortados in the evening.
> 
> Varies at the weekend depending on what I'm doing.


Are we talking double or single shots for the espresso based drinks?


----------



## Godders (Dec 29, 2012)

autopilot said:


> Are we talking double or single shots for the espresso based drinks?


Always doubles


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

On a working day usually a cappuccino first thing, a double espresso before I leave and an aeropress brew at lunch.

On a day at home, a milk drink in the morning and between 3 and 5 double shot throughout the day. Need to invest in a decent brew grinder for home and take the chemex back out.


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

Monkey_Devil said:


> On a working day usually a cappuccino first thing, a double espresso before I leave and an aeropress brew at lunch.
> 
> On a day at home, a milk drink in the morning and between 3 and 5 double shot throughout the day. Need to invest in a decent brew grinder for home and take the chemex back out.


So up to 6 doubles a day if at home? You must be buzzing


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Always start with a double espresso in the morning. Come home from work and have two or three more double espresso based drinks... Probably cortados.

if I'm off, it's the same except I probably drink an extra couple throughout the day. I sometimes crack out the aeropress if I can't be bothered warming the machine up.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Big Tony said:


> Always start with a double espresso in the morning. Come home from work and have two or three more double espresso based drinks... Probably cortados.


Wow, Big Tony, do you ever get to sleep at night??


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I start the day off with green tea and then have three to four espresso based drinks throughout the day (normally espresso or americano). My last coffee based drink is no later than 4pm


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

autopilot said:


> So up to 6 doubles a day if at home? You must be buzzing


Not really, bear in mind that it's between around 9 in three morning to 6 in the evening, so it's spread out. I stop after 6 for sleep reasons though!

By the way, your name and avatar made me chuckle. Love that film


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Big Tony said:


> Always start with a double espresso in the morning. Come home from work and have two or three more double espresso based drinks... Probably cortados.
> 
> if I'm off, it's the same except I probably drink an extra couple throughout the day. I sometimes crack out the aeropress if I can't be bothered warming the machine up.


That's a lot of coffee! I can't drink caffeine after midday as it keeps me up at night, so it's 1 double during the week and 2 at the weekend.


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

Big Tony said:


> Always start with a double espresso in the morning. Come home from work and have two or three more double espresso based drinks... Probably cortados.
> 
> if I'm off, it's the same except I probably drink an extra couple throughout the day. I sometimes crack out the aeropress if I can't be bothered warming the machine up.


Just going off topic for a second, what size cups are you using for your cortado? And do you use steamed for microfilmed milk?


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

I usually start the day with a double espresso (or equivalent with milk).

Then during the week its a couple of aeropresses during the day, and finish the day with an espresso.

At weekends its usually a couple of espressos throughout the day









Try to limit my drinks to 4 a day (any more and i'm losing the plot!







)


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Weekdays at home - Chemex mid morning, 1 double espresso mid afternoon, another late afternoon & a piccolo or cappucino approx 7pm.

Weekdays at work - Aeropress mid morning, Aeropress in the afternoon & a piccolo or cappucino approx 7pm.

Weekends - 1 double espresso mid morning & maybe 2 or 3 flat whites spread throughout the day


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm less regimented on days at home and wouldn't really be able to quantify. I try not have more than 5 caffeinated doubles and will ocassionally have a decaff or two. On the other hand on some home days I may only have 2 or 3 doubles. Almost always as Cortado/ Piccolo though. In the week I usually start with a large ......... INSTANT







......... (for noise and other reasons), then if I'm in the office an Aeropress mid morning, and then 2 or three Cortados up until 6pm depending on whether I get home for lunch. Average intake is probably about 4 doubles per day in milk.

Steve.


----------



## SweeneyTodd (Jan 4, 2013)

Week/work days I usually start with a double (sometimes with milk) followed by no more than two double espressos during the day but usually no later than 3pm.

Weekends will typically be two or three doubles (again. sometimes with milk) with less worries about how late the last one might be.

I usually find that it is the fourth double (at any time) that is the tipping point for me WRT not sleeping.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm pretty sure the hot water & milk aren't causing anyone ill health, twitchiness, or sleepless nights! ;-)

I tend to have 2-3 mugs of brewed coffee during the day, a single or double espresso in the evening...sometimes a moka pot instead of espresso.

So that's around 15g dose per mug of brewed, 10g dose for the single espresso, 18-20g for a double/moka. Say that's between 50-65g of grinds, assuming a reasonable extraction of ~18.5% average = 9.25g to 12g of coffee ingested in the drinks throughout the day. I think much more than 12g is likely to cause a lot of people issues.

Filter coffee is more caffienated than espresso (which doesn't cause me any issues in the evening). I personally find that a lot of undissolved solids in the cup (a silty moka/French press) can shoot me over the moon, even after just a double dose or two. I often filter these in the Aeropress or a cone.

Oh and Sweeny Todd, I'm intrigued by your tamper, but concerned by the possibility of splinters?


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

I leave my Cherub at work so whilst at work I have 2/3 double espresso based drinks per day.

At home on days of I just have one Aeropress.


----------



## SweeneyTodd (Jan 4, 2013)

MWJB said:


> Oh and Sweeny Todd, I'm intrigued by your tamper, but concerned by the possibility of splinters?


Brilliant piece of kit, beautifully finished (both handle and base) with a really nice weight.

My only issue with MadeByKnock is the sometimes intermittent service. Some people seem to get their orders filled in days, others (like me) weeks with no contact or replies to emails in the interim. But I did eventually get mine and it was worth the wait. Always nice to buy British when possible.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Be wary of strong drink. It can make you shoot at tax collectors&#8230;and miss" Robert Heinlein

Expobar Office Leva HX | Mahlkonig Vario | LM 17g Basket | MadeByKock Simple Tamper

...oh, and an Aeropress

lol


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

SweeneyTodd said:


> Brilliant piece of kit, beautifully finished (both handle and base) with a really nice weight.
> 
> My only issue with MadeByKnock is the sometimes intermittent service. Some people seem to get their orders filled in days, others (like me) weeks with no contact or replies to emails in the interim. But I did eventually get mine and it was worth the wait. Always nice to buy British when possible.


Oh, it's Made by KNock! That's not quite what your signature says...


----------



## SweeneyTodd (Jan 4, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Be wary of strong drink. It can make you shoot at tax collectors&#8230;and miss" Robert Heinlein
> 
> Expobar Office Leva HX | Mahlkonig Vario | LM 17g Basket | MadeByKock Simple Tamper
> 
> ...


Can't even blame that one on iPad auto-complete. It's been like that for months


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

two, sometimes (but rarely) three double espressos in the morning before setting off for work, sometimes a milky double using the works nespresso (I know, I know but its that of nescafe!) a double espresso when I get in about 7pm and then a decaf double shot as a cappuccino or macchiato late on.


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

A flat white/cappa breakfast,espresso before I leave the house,espresso when I get in and weekends cappa,about 4 espressos throughout the day and a syphon aswell


----------

